# CSV IITPSA Job Reference



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I am prepping for an application to the IITPSA to hopefully qualify for a CSV. They ask for two job references from the past 5 years. I've been in my current job for two years and in my last for almost five years. I can easily obtain a reference from my previous employer but I'd still need another. Would they expect me to send them a reference from my current employer too? I would be very reluctant to do that as I really don't want them to know I have desires to leave them and immigrate, at least not so early in this process.

Anyone else only sent through one reference and was approved? Would they accept a reference from an employer I had almost 8 years ago as the second?

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

DMO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am prepping for an application to the IITPSA to hopefully qualify for a CSV. They ask for two job references from the past 5 years. I've been in my current job for two years and in my last for almost five years. I can easily obtain a reference from my previous employer but I'd still need another. Would they expect me to send them a reference from my current employer too? I would be very reluctant to do that as I really don't want them to know I have desires to leave them and immigrate, at least not so early in this process.
> 
> ...


Hi DMO,

Requirement is to have minimum 5 years experience even if its from one employer.
So, you can submit latest employment letter from current employer.
For previous employer, you can submit relieving letter as reference.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

KoolKam said:


> Hi DMO,
> 
> Requirement is to have minimum 5 years experience even if its from one employer.
> So, you can submit latest employment letter from current employer.
> For previous employer, you can submit relieving letter as reference.


Hi KoolKam,

My question was more that I wasn't keen on getting references from my current employer as I didn't want to raise any flags.

Thanks


----------

